# Update and pics on Banana's progress!!!I think we are getting close?



## mojomamma (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay! Banana is the sweet little goat I picked up last week, which we thought was probably underconditioned, my sweet little brush goat. She still won't let me to close but I snapped some pics a minute ago and wanted to share and see what your thoughts were. Yesterday her bag got noticeably bigger, she has been more vocal, yawning alot and curling her lip! She was bred with a Nigerian Dwarf male so I am excited to see what we get!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2012)

She's not very big side to side, but her udder and girlie parts really do look like a baby is on the way.  My ewes yawn and curl their lips up a few days before going into labour...so...you may have a kid before too long!  

How exciting, eh?


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 25, 2012)

Her sides have really thinned out and she has dropped The lady I got her from says that these goats always give her just 1 baby on their first time kidding, so I am pretty sure there is only one!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2012)

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 25, 2012)

OKAY!!! Ligaments are completely gone and bag is strutted, how much longer do I have?


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 25, 2012)

Could be hours or a few days. Some goats tend to "lose" and then "re-gain" their ligaments. Totally frustrating when you get all excited only to have them firm up again. 

Go to the grocery store and get tied up in traffic. Guaranteed you'll have a kid at home waiting for you. It's how it always happens.


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 25, 2012)

AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> Could be hours or a few days. Some goats tend to "lose" and then "re-gain" their ligaments. Totally frustrating when you get all excited only to have them firm up again.
> 
> Go to the grocery store and get tied up in traffic. Guaranteed you'll have a kid at home waiting for you. It's how it always happens.


A watched pot never boils!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Feb 25, 2012)

mojomamma said:
			
		

> AdoptAPitBull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should change it to "a watched doe never kids" because it's so darn true!


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 25, 2012)

We have a baby girl!!!!I will take pics tomorrow, she is beautiful!!! Banana has the placenta hanging out of her bottom since the birth, it looks like a bubble. Will it come out on its own and how long should it take?


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 25, 2012)

Do not pull it out.  It will come out on it's own.  That is very normal.  And as I said on another thread,  bloody discharge is normal for several weeks after birth.  So don't panic when you see a few clots on her bottom during the day for the next couple weeks.  

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank You! The whole thing just came out on by itself, I took it out of the pen, was this okay or was I supposed to let her eat it?


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 25, 2012)

Either one is fine.  There is some value in letting her eat it.  But she will be fine if she doesn't.  How is the baby doing and WHERE ARE THE PICTURES?


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 25, 2012)

It is to dark to take the pictures, they didn't come out tonight. The goats are in a 3 sided kidding stall with a 250 watt heat bulb, do you think that's okay? I think it's going down to 34 tonight, I am in Alabama. She is nursing great! The birth was so quick. I put banana in the stall at 5:00 and around 6:00 I noticed she had a contraction and kept laying down and standing up, but no mucous string, then she started pushing and NO mucous string. It came out with the hooves and nose! The whole birth from start to finish took about 20 minutes, it was CRAZY, but so awesome I want to do it again!!! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 25, 2012)

As long as the baby is really dry, it should be fine.  Make sure the bedding is dry in the stall as well.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!  Can't wait to see the photos


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 25, 2012)

Quick and easy - it's almost not fair!  Congrats and..umm...WHERE'S THE PICTURES AGAIN?  I'll wait patiently for daylight and no longer...and pout until then!  I LOVE baby goat pictures!


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 26, 2012)

Alright....I am very slowly making it outside to get some pictures! I only slept from 2:00 to 6:00 cause I was so stinkin excited and couldn't stop checking on them! Baby is only drinking out of one teat and it's the one with the giant wart on it, hahaha!!! It seems to be working fine though. Trying to figure out if I can just milk the other one into something and put it in a bottle and feed it to her? Must I really clean it first, I don't think she is going to appreciate that


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 26, 2012)

yea,   how exciting!!!


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 26, 2012)

Baby Courtnee!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh so CUTE!!!!  What a pretty little one
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

What a lovely baby!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 26, 2012)

She is adorable!


----------



## dhansen (Feb 26, 2012)

I absolutely love the surprise each time a new kid is born.  Most people think I'm crazy, but I really just love my goaties!


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 26, 2012)

Pretty baby! Congratulation!
You must to be over joy 
Was this her first kidding?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## mojomamma (Feb 26, 2012)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> Pretty baby! Congratulation!
> You must to be over joy
> Was this her first kidding?


YES!!! She did great and LOVES the baby!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 26, 2012)

She is C U T E!!!!  OMG!  What a sweetie petite-ie!  I have colorful baby envy at the moment


----------

